# Ifor williams tack pack blue for sale



## Nativelover (7 May 2017)

I am very reluctantly selling my Ifor Williams blue tack pack, it's great for storage and transporting of tack and grooming kits. I found it especially useful at away shows to take tack etc to the stable. Very secure and easy to use. Lockable too.
Collection from Rossendale or happy to possibly meet somewhere.
£150


----------



## Nativelover (14 May 2017)

SOLD


----------

